
WSJ: Apple wants 50% revenue from $10/month News subscription service - adtac
https://9to5mac.com/2019/02/12/apple-news-subscription-service/
======
Shivetya
That is a staggering percentage and given the current state of the app I don't
see how it is warranted. Then throw in your bundled in there with everyone
else who signed up so the pay back is what exactly? Seriously, if you a large
news organization with a built up reputation and good customer base what is
the pay off here?

and here I thought Apple might take a hint after companies started to balk at
the 30% clip in the app store

------
chewz
For a typical newspaper 2/3 of costs is printing and distibution. So if they
can live with that in print why not in electronic distribution channel?

And remember that Apple is starved for 'services' revenues.

